# [By Demand] January 2011



## echoplxx (Dec 1, 2010)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com 
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*--only for DVD content--*
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers: Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com 
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Note: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*_

Hey Guys, start posting your demands for January issue, I have closed the December thread. We have tried to include all the left out demands in our December Special issue, so look out for that!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Dec 1, 2010)

please give the review for 500 gb & above External hard disk ,even including usb 3.0 ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Psu and cabinet test.

Java tutorials.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2010)

All 2011 anti-virus (well it should be in November - December but if not)

and Fast track on E-learning...

office 2010 trial .. 

New year gift from DIGIT

An article on cyberLaw, all over World and in India (about Piracy)..

An article on 3d(All type of methods to achieve it ) and 4D will be good


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Dec 3, 2010)

Can you provide Driver Solution Pack 10.6?
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Dec 6, 2010)

pls give past all fast tracks-pdf format + digit issues till dec,2010..or at least nov,2010


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 6, 2010)

want   a masterpiece album from Michael Jackson.
          iolo system mechanic full version.
          Cheatbook 2010.


----------



## Achuth (Dec 7, 2010)

64 bit NVIDIA drivers for Windows 7 .... in need  
more 64 bit apps ..<just moved on >


----------



## keerthi teja (Dec 7, 2010)

BackTrack ....

google chrome 8

*+1 for "MS OFFICE 2010 trial" and "New year gift from DIGIT".*

Antivirus Updates.(McAfee, KIS etc )



In future issues:
make a special issue for multimedia...
include all the softwares like *CS5*, maya corel draw etc
*video tutorials*, tips n tricks etc etc...


----------



## RBX (Dec 9, 2010)

I am still with worthy old XP. I have seen a couple of great visual styles on deviantART: where ART meets application! 
I'd appreciate if those with uxtheme.dll patcher could be included. I'd also like something like shell replacer so that better appearances can be applied without affecting performance.

Old Vista Brico pack used to work perfectly with shell replacement and custom visual styles applied over it. I without it am able to change visual styles but am not getting the right feel with my desired shades (black explorer background with white text).


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2010)

All PDF of Fast Tracks of last 10 years.....


----------



## RBX (Dec 9, 2010)

Revolution said:


> All PDF of Fast Tracks of last 10 years.....


I have each and every fast track and it's not been available for any more than 3-4 years.


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

I would want to see a war of the gaming mice and keyboard....Cooler master and Roccat included.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 10, 2010)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I have each and every fast track and it's not been available for any more than 3-4 years.



Sorry,I did not know that cos I'm just 3 year old fan of Digit.....


----------



## yomanabhi (Dec 12, 2010)

Your Dec issue is good  & Articles are very interesting, But DVD is full of Junk Softwares like who stupid would like to play GTA 2....(Sorry to be Harsh, But its true)
Hey plz can you provide Adobe CS 5 Pack (Trial), although its free, but due to its huge capacity i can't download it.
And for Games, I suggest to provide game that's have trial version & we need to put serial to make it full version like Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box that's you provided in march 2009 issue DVD. Its is wonderful Game.........


----------



## chan_digit (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'd want to know if you can provide Linux Mint 10.10 DVD version with some additional software that doesn't come along with the distribution.

I've never seen any magazine give out *any* other Linux distro except Ubuntu as a DVD. There should be a good reason for it. I hope its not a legal issue. Pl consider.

Thanks.
Chan.


----------



## salvachn (Dec 20, 2010)

chan_digit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd want to know if you can provide Linux Mint 10.10 DVD version with some additional software that doesn't come along with the distribution.
> 
> ...


There is a niche magazine _Linux for You_ that provides DVDs and CDs of all major and some relatively unknown distros every month. And their customer service is excellent too. I have been a subscriber for over a year now.


----------



## roshan_aj (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,
Please include video tutorials for objective c 2.0
Thank u 
Roshan

Hi,
Please include video tutorials for objective c 2.0
Thank u 
Roshan


----------



## suraj.verma (Dec 22, 2010)

plz include c compiler, .net farmework(lateset) if possible thanks,and your december edition is really awsome....


----------



## echoplxx (Dec 23, 2010)

suraj.verma said:


> plz include c compiler, .net farmework(lateset) if possible thanks,and your december edition is really awsome....



Hey thanks for the comments..there are lots of dev apps and the latest .net setup in the upcoming DVDs


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2010)

*+1 for "New Year Gift"*


----------

